# Question trop facile pour vous, j'en suis sûr.



## dlc5 (18 Mars 2010)

Salut a vous tous !
je possède un power-book G4 12", 867 MHz power pc.
Avec les 128 mo soudé et offert gracieusement avec mon pb + 512mo que j'ai rajouté. Ca doit être un des premier je pense.

Donc voila, quand je regarde une vidéo sur mégavideo en streaming, ca rame un peu, je met un coup d'onyx et ca marche, bon juste le temps pour ce film.
Par contre quand je regarde une vidéo sur youtube, ca rame encore plus, image saccadée.

Je ne pense sincèrement pas que se soit un problème d'internet, j'ai un bon débit, le fait que je puisse voir un film sur mégavidéo le prouve.

Ma question est la suivante :Est que vous pensez que si je rajoute de la rame, histoire d'arrivé a 1go, cela puisse changé quelquechose ? oui - non ou même une réponse détaillé.

Un grand merci a tous !!


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2010)

dlc5 a dit:


> Salut a vous tous !
> je possède un power-book G4 12", 867 MHz power pc.
> Avec les 128 mo soudé et offert gracieusement avec mon pb + 512mo que j'ai rajouté. Ca doit être un des premier je pense.
> 
> ...




Non c'est le processeur qui est trop limite, tu peux rien faire, même changer le DD pour un plus rapide ne changerait plus grand chose. En dessous d'un G4 1,25 ghz (et encore) les vidéos sur yourtube saccadent.

Le mieux encore c'est de la télécharger sur ton DD et de la lire avec VLC. Tu peux utiliser un logiciel qu'on trouve sur le web qui télécharge les vidéos flash ou alors manuellement via la fenêtre activité de safari. Tu repères la ligne où il y a de l'activité et des mega-octects qui se chargent, tu la sélectionnes, tu copies, et tu colles dans une nouvelle fenêtre safari, elle va se télécharger alors sur ton DD et tu pourras la lire avec VLC ou quicktime sir tu as installé le plug-in PERIAN.


----------



## dlc5 (18 Mars 2010)

Un gros gros merci, il ne me reste plus qu'a vendre mon Pb et m'acheter le nouveau macbook.


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2010)

dlc5 a dit:


> Un gros gros merci, il ne me reste plus qu'a vendre mon Pb et m'acheter le nouveau macbook.



Ah bah effectivement vu comme ça le problème devient tout simple alors


----------

